# 20 Zoll Mountainbike für meinen Nachwuchs



## wiehenrenner (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

unser 5 jÃ¤hriger Sohn soll (und will) jetzt ein Mountainbike bekommen. Eine Federgabel konnten wir ihm mitlerweile ausreden da Sie meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn macht. 
Trotzdem soll er ein stabiles Rad bekommen, mit dem er es auch mal etwas "krachen" lassen kann. Damit ist natÃ¼rlich kein Megadownhill gemeint aber er fÃ¤hrt schon gerne bergab, und versucht kleine SprÃ¼nge zu machen. 
Auf Dauer will er aber auch kleinere Touren im OstwestfÃ¤lischem Mittelgebirge mitmachen.

Ich habe jetzt drei Kandidaten in der engeren Auswahl.

- Cube Kid Team 200 kostet als 2011er Modell 235,- Preislich und auch vom Wiederverkauf sicherlich Top, gefÃ¤llt ihm auch gut, aber das Gewicht empfinde ich als stÃ¶rend.

- Superior XC Panda 20 ist etwas unbekannt gefÃ¤llt uns aber doch recht gut. Preis inkl. Versand ca. 250,- â¬ aus Tschechien. Gewicht scheint auch zu stimmen.
http://www.superior.cz/de/kolektion-2012/deti-a-juniori/junior/30449-xc-20-panda-orange.html

- Islabikes Beeing 20, eigentlich mein Favorit, meinem kurzen gefÃ¤llt es ebenfalls. Frage hierzu: wie seht ihr die GelÃ¤ndeeigenschaften ausserhalb der Forstwege. Bei uns gibt es schon kleine Trails die auch so ein kleiner Gefahrlos bewerkstelligen kann. Wie stabil ist das Beeing im Alltag. Preis derzeit 350,- bei dem aktuellem Euro Kurs.

Wozu wÃ¼rdet Ihr mir, bzw. meinem Sohn raten? Was vllt. auch nicht unwichtig ist. Ich bin nicht der geborene Schrauber, und wÃ¼rde nicht noch gross selber Hand an das Rad anlegen, bzw. grosse Umbauaktionen starten.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (7. März 2012)

Haben das Beinn 20 small und können uns nicht beschweren. Das Bike wurde mit optionalen Explorer-Reifen geordert, die halten mittlerweile die 3. Saison (Bike wird vorwiegend auf nicht asphaltiertem Untergrund bewegt). 

Auch kleinere Alpentouren in der Schweiz waren drin, bergauf hat sich gezeigt, dass das Bike durchaus etwas kürzer übersetzt sein dürfte (der längste Gang kommt da weniger zum Einsatz als die kleinen Gänge, zudem muss doch viel geschoben werden). Trotz ein paar Sprungeinlagen haben bisher die Räder gehalten, allerdings hab ich dem Kleinen eingetrichtert gefälligst Sorge zu seinem Bike zu tragen und nicht wie beim BMX-Training auf Hardcore zu fahren, denn das dürfte weder Rahmen noch Kompontenten verkraften. Inzwischen wünscht sich der Junge deshalb ein echtes BMX-Bike, mit dem er wieder "die Sau rauslassen" kann, die dafür nötige Cross-Schutzausrüstung hat er schon.

Bisher einziges "Problemchen" am Islabike: der Wechseler war etwas verbogen (Wurzeln auf Singletrail im Wald). Liess sich aber vom lokalen Bike-Händler problemlos wieder richten. 

Was die Qualität angeht: auch wenn's nett aussieht, die Lackierung scheint nicht ganz so schlagfest wie bei anderen Modellen, auch die Räder nicht nicht ganz so hochwertig verarbeitet wie bei (wesentlich teureren) Erwachsenenbikes. Damit lässt sich allerdings leben.

In Preis/Leistung sind wir absolut zufrieden, insbesondere das Gewicht und die Rahmenauslegung waren wirklich schon ab 4.5 Jahren gut und passen jetzt (mit 6.5) noch immer sehr gut - weshalb denn auch schon die 24er Grösse im Keller liegt. 

Cube fand ich auch was ganz nettes (insbesondere die Team-Lackierung), hatte fast für den kleinen Bruder zugeschlagen. Der hat mittlerweile nach dem 14er Islabike (war Top, blau war ne super Farbe) ein Occasions-16er erhalten zum Training (auch wieder ohne Rücktritt), sobald der Bruder aufs 24er umsteigt, wird er das 20er erben, weshalb sich das Cube erledigt hat.

Alternativ zu den Beiden hatte ich mir das Scott Scale Junior und das BMC Blast BL20 angeschaut (ein Kollege hat einen Fahrradladen und Vertretung für beide Marken). Die Kompontenten sind jeweils ähnlich, mal hier besser und mal da - er tendiert von der Qualität her eher auf BMC, verkauft aber zu wenig Kinderbikes um wirklich was dazu sagen zu können.

Noch eine valable Alternative ist das Specialized Hotrock (allerdings ist as A1 FS ein 24er) und für mich persönich das schönste Bike überhaupt wäre das MTB Cycletech Moskito gewesen, was allerdings preislich auch in der obersten Liga spielt.

Welches nehmen? Tja, das wo das Kind am Besten draufpasst. Beim Islabike schien mir der Rahmen kleiner als bei den anderen (ist aber wie erwähnt auch ein "small"), weshalb das sicher von der Höhe her am problemlosesten ist. Richtig falsch kann man wohl mit keinem der Teile was machen, man bekommt einen reellen Gegenwert für die investierte Kohle und kann die Markenware später für einen guten Preis wieder verkaufen. Es ist im Grunde ännlich wie mit den Erwachsenen-Rädern: irgendwas gibt's immer zu motzen - oder man kann auch einfach zufrieden sein und damit rumfahren 

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (10. März 2012)

Danke Dir für dein Feedback, Marc. Wir bzw. unser Sohn hat sich mittlerweile für ein Cube 200 in grün entschieden. Es stand beim Händler vor Ort. Es bekommt gleich ein Satz Mow Joes und Schwalbe Schläuche sowie leichte Flatpadels dazu, so dass sein Rad etwas optimiert daher kommt.


----------



## Pan Tau (10. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Danke Dir für dein Feedback, Marc. Wir bzw. unser Sohn hat sich mittlerweile für ein Cube 200 in grün entschieden. Es stand beim Händler vor Ort. Es bekommt gleich ein Satz Mow Joes und Schwalbe Schläuche sowie leichte Flatpadels dazu, so dass sein Rad etwas optimiert daher kommt.



...Fotos des optimierten Bikes sind hier natürlich immer gern gesehen


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

So da ist es, die Mow Joes kommen nächste Woche drauf. Was wichtig ist, der Kurze kommte gut mit dem Rad klar. Mal gucken was man noch so verbessern kann mit der Zeit.


----------



## supernase (28. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs
wenn es super leicht sein soll, dann das http://www.kaniabikes.de/modelle-2012/ hatte die Bikes schon selbst bei nem Händler in der Hand, das Scott daneben wirkte Bockschwehr laut Wage des Händlers 2,3 kg Differenz und das ist ne menge Holz
 . Also da kommt vom Gewicht keiner ran. 8-fach Kassette ist bei der Konkurrenz auch nicht Standart.
Sobald mein Kleiner (4 1/2) groß genug ist bekommt er so eins.


----------



## Pan Tau (29. März 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> wenn es super leicht sein soll, dann das http://www.kaniabikes.de/modelle-2012/ hatte die Bikes schon selbst bei nem Händler in der Hand, das Scott daneben wirkte Bockschwehr laut Wage des Händlers 2,3 kg Differenz und das ist ne menge Holz
> . Also da kommt vom Gewicht keiner ran. 8-fach Kassette ist bei der Konkurrenz auch nicht Standart.
> Sobald mein Kleiner (4 1/2) groß genug ist bekommt er so eins.



Liebe Supernase,

unter jeden Beitrag im Forum einen Link auf Kaniabikes zu posten ist wenig hilfreich und wird der Begeisterung für diese Marke nicht zuträglich sein...

Wenn Du Deinem Kleinen dann ein solches Bike gekauft hast, freuen wir uns natürlich sehr über Fotos, das ermittelte Gewicht und auch über Deine "Tuning- bzw. Optimierungspläne" - denn darüber tauschen wir uns hier gerne aus.

Mit einem herzlichen Gruß,
Pan Tau


----------

